# Review on 2013 Ride Machete w/ 2013 Burton Cartel



## dcohen347 (Nov 4, 2013)

I finally took my new set up to Tahoe for the first time, after riding on a Burton Dominate w/ K2 Forum bindings for about 8 years. I consider my self an advanced snowboarder, splitting my day up with the following: 70% free ride, 30% park (free style).

This board was nothing short of amazing. The condition of the snow was shit, pretty icy and bar at a lot of the resort but I maneuvered flawlessly. It had a very surfy like feel and I was able to carve nice in the ice. I read a LOT and I mean a LOT of reviews before I bought this board, not one person referred to this board as a surf like feel. Usually a camber type board would be considered "surf like", but I would say this board felt the same. 

At high speeds I had great control, the board was not wobbly at all. I went to North Star resort in Tahoe and there is a long cat walk that comes from a small side run; with my old board it was difficult to gain enough speed to get through the full cat walk without either clicking out, or trying to butter my way to the end. With the Machete I had no problem gaining and retaining speeds through out the whole cat walk, never having to click out.

At the park, I felt comfortable straight lining to a kicker, had very nice pop, and my landing was a little "iffy" but the board corrected me fairly well. Also the weight of this board is perfect, light to cary, feels nice when I hit a kick, but not too light where I would be nervous to take it at high speeds.

The cartels complement this board and my riding style unbelievably. A typical day for me is from 9:00-4:00, and the padding on the base of the cartels are amazing for a long day of riding. They have a soft padding, with a gel feel pad for long days and landing absorption. I click in and out with no hassle and the comfortable level is A+. When i hit a kicker, i felt no vibration through my legs, and as I stated, the absorption of a landing feels like world of difference compared to my last board. 

Ride Machete is truly one of the best overall boards for a rider who wants to be able to ride any where. It is aesthetically pleasing, backed up with its' performance. I would recommend this to anyone.

I have still not rode this board in powered, but if anyone has any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

dcohen347 said:


> I finally took my new set up to Tahoe for the first time, after riding on a Burton Dominate w/ K2 Forum bindings for about 8 years. I consider my self an advanced snowboarder, splitting my day up with the following: 70% free ride, 30% park (free style).
> 
> This board was nothing short of amazing. The condition of the snow was shit, pretty icy and bar at a lot of the resort but I maneuvered flawlessly. It had a very surfy like feel and I was able to carve nice in the ice. I read a LOT and I mean a LOT of reviews before I bought this board, not one person referred to this board as a surf like feel. Usually a camber type board would be considered "surf like", but I would say this board felt the same.
> 
> ...


I know this threads old as shiit but what's it like to butter on and to hit rails with?


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

I have and rode a 2009 for a couple years. It was decent I guess. It was flexible enough to butter but not great. I didn't hit many rails with it as I'm not very good at them. I will say this, it lacked pop for ollies etc. It did well in powder for the most part but wasn't spectacular. I rode a small Rome Artifact a while back that did almost as well and this board was about 5cm larger.

It was an OK board if you ask me, but out of 12 or so boards I've had, I'd say I would have chosen MOST of the other boards I've had over this one. My riding style is to go fast, find powder and jump natural features. It just didn't fit the bill for me.


----------



## dcohen347 (Nov 4, 2013)

JetLife said:


> I know this threads old as shiit but what's it like to butter on and to hit rails with?


Sorry for the late response. Rails feel nice since there is a lot of pop on this board being a hybrid LowRize Rocker. You can't go wrong with this board IMO


----------

